# Thoughts - clear outside perspective



## *Sunshine* (Apr 30, 2010)

My hubbie and I have been together for 11/12 years, we have been married for 4. We have two children 3 & 7 and we fight all the time. We run a business together and my husband is a work a holic, does not help around the house, or with the kids. We work till 12 at night some days and even when we go on holidays work interrupts it, his phone constantly rings work, all he talks about is work etc. He has failed to give me any attention or help me at all for the last 3-4 years. When I was pregnant with my first son, he stayed out all night at a friend's(girl) house, but states/swears nothing happened - not his type, etc, etc. I found out a couple of months after my son that he had been calling singles chatlines and escorts, but calls were only for 1min or so, not enough time to get one. I requested all his bank statements for this time period to ensure he did not pay for one, no big cash withdrawals, etc. All was good. I was about to leave, but had no where to go, lived far away from family and no family offered me a place to stay. So anyways throughout relationship he yells almost daily.etc, etc. He proposed asked him to never hurt me again..so get pregnant again, and find out AGAIN that he was calling 900#'s and again was on the chatlines. I packed him a bag and told him to leave, he would not, he said he would stay to help with kids, etc, etc..So here we are 3 years later, I cannot forgive myself that I let him stay, he yells all the time, calls me names in front of the kids. I tell him what I need from him, does not listen. I am done trying, I want to leave, but have lack of confidence now, which am trying to rebuild and nowhere to go..So lost!! Wouldn't you leave, he is a great Dad, but I am not feeling it anymore.


----------



## texastest (Apr 30, 2010)

Are the names cuss words? I just saying. 3 / 7 yo


----------



## *Sunshine* (Apr 30, 2010)

They can be a times, alot of the times his choice of words in the argument are f off..I try to talk to him about not fighting around kids, and to talk quieter, and have lost it on him calling me names, etc around the kids


----------



## texastest (Apr 30, 2010)

In my post this morning about my situation the tension between my wife and I never really effected our child. But this is changing it is starting to have an effect. They get smart fast. They know things are not right. It is for my child that I came to this forum this morning.


----------

